# Sugar free Polo mints ?



## Colin_P (30 Jun 2015)

Aside from the "laxative effects" that these are purported to have, I think they are lush.

Problem is, everywhere seems to be out of stock of them. I say that that as I usually buy a three pack of them which are stocked in the big supermarkets but over the last few weeks the shelves have been bare.

Are these out of production or discontinued? A web search isn't bringing up any info.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2015)

Showing in Sainsburys


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2015)

Possible that the next time you see them in the shops they'll be in smaller packets. Maybe even only a twin pack. At the same price.

If that's the case it'll be why the triple pack is disappearing of the shelves.

The good news, for you, is they are still being made.


----------



## Colin_P (3 Jul 2015)

I had to buy a single tube the other day from a garage, 75p !

A three pack is normally £1.09, robbing b'stards !


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2015)

I think they're the devils is work. Coca Cola, Polos and Mars Bars. Three things that should never be associated with anything diet, low cal or light.


----------



## Colin_P (3 Jul 2015)

The Polos are almost guilt free though.

The though is.... that if you eat too many you get bad guts and the squits.


----------



## Saluki (3 Jul 2015)

Colin_P said:


> The Polos are almost guilt free though.
> 
> The though is.... that if you eat too many you get bad guts and the squits.


Sorbitol will do that  My little sister discovered that. They helped her lose weight but only because she ate so many that she was on the loo for a week


----------



## fossyant (3 Jul 2015)

The sugar free polo's have the same number of carbs as the sugar ones. No bloody good for a diabetic unless they take insulin.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2015)

All roads lead to ebay


----------



## Mrs M (3 Jul 2015)

I prefer Trebor mints but haven't seen them for years.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (3 Jul 2015)

fossyant said:


> The sugar free polo's have the same number of carbs as the sugar ones. No bloody good for a diabetic unless they take insulin.



Blimey, you're right! That's not what I would have expected... one unit of fast acting for 7 sugar-free sweets!


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2015)

Colin_P said:


> The though is.... that if you eat too many you get bad guts and the squits.


That's because the sugar free ones are 72% kebab meat.


----------



## TreeHuggery (3 Jul 2015)

Colin_P said:


> I had to buy a single tube the other day from a garage, 75p !
> 
> A three pack is normally £1.09, robbing b'stards !


I remember being able to buy a packet of polos for 4p.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2015)

TreeHuggery said:


> I remember being able to buy a packet of polos for 4p.


That much?


----------



## fossyant (3 Jul 2015)

ABikeCam said:


> Blimey, you're right! That's not what I would have expected... one unit of fast acting for 7 sugar-free sweets!



We discovered this with my son. Best off with the full sugar (take insulin) and no farty butts ! The sugar free ones don't half gas you up.


----------



## Colin_P (6 Jul 2015)

All is well with the world once again.

This lunchtime I went to Morrisons and purchased a four pack for a quid !


----------



## TreeHuggery (6 Jul 2015)

Colin_P said:


> All is well with the world once again



well until the laxative effects kick in ......


----------



## fossyant (6 Jul 2015)

Hold your noses folks. He will be farting for Britain.


----------



## Colin_P (6 Jul 2015)

An emicon thingy of what I'd look like farting after the polos, probably... 

And shortly after having realised that a follow through was only just missed... 

And then oxygen depletion effects from the stinking brown cloud... 

And then finally, laughing at your own fart..


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2015)

Colin_P said:


> All is well with the world once again.
> 
> This lunchtime I went to Morrisons and purchased a four pack for a quid !


Are they the same size packs though?


----------



## david k (1 May 2017)

fossyant said:


> The sugar free polo's have the same number of carbs as the sugar ones. No bloody good for a diabetic unless they take insulin.


Old thread sorry but I like polos, have them when travelling

Always assumed the calories in sugar free would be less,if they are the same what's the point?
How do they have carbs if no sugar? Or is sugar replaced by a different sweetener that also includes carbs?


----------



## fossyant (1 May 2017)

david k said:


> Old thread sorry but I like polos, have them when travelling
> 
> Always assumed the calories in sugar free would be less,if they are the same what's the point?
> How do they have carbs if no sugar? Or is sugar replaced by a different sweetener that also includes carbs?



You'll find the ingredients already contain carbs. Too many sugar free polos will give you the squits too.


----------



## ufkacbln (1 May 2017)

For laxative effect the Polo pales into significance compared to Sugar Free Gummi Bears..

This stunning review is for Amazon



> I'm pretty sure Andrea (I'll call her) agreed to have dinner at my apartment only because I always spoke to her using nothing but my two-years-of-high-school German. Her English was perfect. Probably better than mine. But the fact that I could only ask her directions to the Autobahn or inquire about the health of her non-existent Tante Amelia, seemed to make me appealing to her in a sweet and non-threatening way.
> My intentions, however, were considerably less child-like. Which is why the shopping that night was done at one of those upscale groceries with an international flair. Moules Marinieres is as much of a panty-peeler as anything I can cook, and isn't that hard to pull off. But still, I was busy tracking the recipe in my head when I found myself in the sweets aisle. And that, to my great chagrin, is why I didn't immediately notice the difference between Haribo Normal Gummi Bears (which are designed for human enjoyment) and Haribo Sugarless Gummi Bears (which are designed for use in maximum security prisons as a way to punish uncooperative inmates).
> I shan't make that mistake again. (notice you can't spell SHAN'T without SHAT.)
> Prior to Andrea's arrival, I sat in my living room, creating a playlist of make-out music and nervously binging on the Gummi Bears I had placed in a decorative bowl because I am fancy.
> ...


----------



## david k (1 May 2017)

Googled it and sugar free polos are 3 calories compared to 6 calories for normal?


----------



## keithmac (1 May 2017)

I chomped a packet of sugar free Polos down years ago, didn't end well..


----------



## Colin_P (1 May 2017)

Year and a bit later having started this...

I still like them, still eat them and still enjoy the side effects, although I think they'd happen anyway.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2017)

Has anyone ever read the warning on the packing?


----------



## jefmcg (2 May 2017)

david k said:


> Googled it and sugar free polos are 3 calories compared to 6 calories for normal?


What's your question? Sorbitol has calories, but less than carbs.


----------



## david k (2 May 2017)

jefmcg said:


> What's your question? Sorbitol has calories, but less than carbs.


It was in response to previous posts saying the calories were the same


----------



## Cuchilo (3 May 2017)

Two polo mints walk into a bar and look around for somewhere to sit . The sugar free polo mint points to a gap at the bar next to an extra strong mint . The other polo mint says " i'm not sitting near him , he's menthol ! "


----------

